# best shot size and choke for geese?



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Newbie here. Giving it a go for the first time this weekend for geese. I have a Mossberg 835 to use with a shorter 24" barrel. It's my turkey gun. What choke and shot would you recommend? What will be my effective range? Any info is much appreciated! I'll be going at it alone because no one is my family is a waterfowler, and I don"t know any either.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I shoot 2s from the first day to the last.. Good mix of penetration and pattern density.. As for chokes Improved or Mod.. 

With the overbored barrel on your Mossy it does well digesting large payloads..


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Shot size and choke depend largely on what ammo you're gonna use.

If your using Hevi-Shot, you can get away with 3's and 4's (maybe higher) during the early season and earlier parts of regular season; but youll have to drop down to probably 2's when their down and fat starts getting thick.

I like Hevi-Metal 2's for the early and regular seasons. 

Once winter kicks in I change to Hevi-Metal BB's due to down and fat changes. Late season geese under extreme cold conditions will make me change to Heavy Weight 2's.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

PhilBernardi said:


> Shot size and choke depend largely on what ammo you're gonna use.
> 
> If your using Hevi-Shot, you can get away with 3's and 4's (maybe higher) during the early season and earlier parts of regular season; but youll have to drop down to probably 2's when their down and fat starts getting thick.
> 
> ...


I have never understood the larger shot argument as season goes on...


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I have never understood the larger shot argument as season goes on...


Me neither...A bigger pellet just pulls more feathers into the meat and has less penetration. I shoot 2's start to finish for geese and 3's for duck.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

adam bomb said:


> Me neither...A bigger pellet just pulls more feathers into the meat and has less penetration. I shoot 2's start to finish for geese and 3's for duck.




The only thing I do like is 3 1/2 inch shells for geese and 3's for duck. I've hunted this September with some guys using T shot!! 

I love Michigan!!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

adam bomb said:


> Me neither...A bigger pellet just pulls more feathers into the meat and has less penetration. I shoot 2's start to finish for geese and 3's for duck.


Yup and the fact their head and neck do not get super downed and fattened up..


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Large size is for late regular season (if needed) and late season. 

I've had too many steel BB's not penetrate geese in the late season (especially last couple of years). And to write that I need to wait until they're in range at 20 yards (to penetrate that fat and down) is a pipe dream for many hunts in the late season. 

The above is one reason to shot something like Heavy Weight 2's in the late season.

What I do works for me. I'm gald what you shoot works to you.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

I love my wingmaster hd's #6 for geese... 1 5/16 payload with a mod choke.. Knocks em dead inside 30. 

Obviously it gets pricey, so I will often throw a cheaper bb or 2 as my hail marys and ground swats... 

But since I was turned on to them, I love them. Patterns great, and kills them in their tracks.

I know its easier said than done, but anything inside 30 yards, and feet down, just about any size will kill em if you aim for the lips
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

PhilBernardi said:


> Large size is for late regular season (if needed) and late season.
> 
> I've had too many steel BB's not penetrate geese in the late season (especially last couple of years). And to write that I need to wait until they're in range at 20 yards (to penetrate that fat and down) is a pipe dream for many hunts in the late season.
> 
> ...


I think what Tommy is getting at is that if you shoot them in the head there is really no reason to ever change shells. Since I'm a body swatter on geese, I choose to shoot Hevi or Federal Heavy Weight to make up for my body swatting. Ideally, I'd like to head shoot them, but at this point I have proven to not be trainable.


----------



## Younggun (Oct 29, 2008)

I have heard of people using a full choke field hunting geese. Has anyone ever tried that?


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

With standard steel shot in 3 1/2 #2's what would be my effective range. I'm not hunting with decoys or calling. I have lots of geese that fly at treetop level over my property to set down in a private lake.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

jayzbird said:


> With standard steel shot in 3 1/2 #2's what would be my effective range. I'm not hunting with decoys or calling. I have lots of geese that fly at treetop level over my property to set down in a private lake.


Opinions will vary, but I would say 30-35 max.. Beyond that shooting up and the loss of energy with steel, you may knock em down, in the same token, just as easy to wing them, or even have shot bounce off them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

One probably could kill geese with head shots shooting steel 6's for that matter.

I'm a terrible shot by comparison, so I work the body.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

Ferris_StateHunter said:


> Opinions will vary, but I would say 30-35 max.. Beyond that shooting up and the loss of energy with steel, you may knock em down, in the same token, just as easy to wing them, or even have shot bounce off them
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You mention the loss of energy with steel.....What would be a better choice in ammo that would help a first timer like me? And if I change to that ammo do I have to change chokes that will handle/shoot that particular shot?


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Yup and the fact their head and neck do not get super downed and fattened up..


Agreed!!!


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Younggun said:


> I have heard of people using a full choke field hunting geese. Has anyone ever tried that?


I have heard of people doing that and often times people using full chokes and steel often miss. Steel doesn't like to be constricted through tight choke tubes...you will find that through a full choke your pattern will be blown apart.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> I have heard of people doing that and often times people using full chokes and steel often miss. Steel doesn't like to be constricted through tight choke tubes...you will find that through a full choke your pattern will be blown apart.



I have tried to use a Full choke and I do miss, So I stay with my IC and have better results.
My buddy AR34 uses a Full and knock the [email protected]#t out of them.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

firenut8190 said:


> I have tried to use a Full choke and I do miss, So I stay with my IC and have better results.
> My buddy AR34 uses a Full and knock the [email protected]#t out of them.



What happened when those 4 came in and only two dropped?  Or is mark claiming both of then?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

jayzbird said:


> With standard steel shot in 3 1/2 #2's what would be my effective range. I'm not hunting with decoys or calling. I have lots of geese that fly at treetop level over my property to set down in a private lake.


That really depends on your skills/abilities as a wing shooter.

The round will retain enough energy to penetrate chest/break wings out to 35 yards....past that you better be putting it on the 'ol noggin

I'd vote for the 2's & Mod from your gun


----------

